# Fuck I just read something terrifying ...



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok well I was just researching on dopamine, and I came across this guy who said, "depersonalization or DP symptoms is how schizophrenics first start off before becoming crazy or psychotic".

So basically I can be in the beginning stages before I lose it?

This is really hard for me because I have bad anxiety through out EVERY single day about my fear of becoming SZ.

And I'm not joking, I'm so hyper-vigilant about every thought or sound or anything.

So you can imagine that now im even more anxious, already overwhelmed everyday so this is the last fucking thing I needed to read.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Ok well I was just researching on dopamine, and I came across this guy who said, "depersonalization or DP symptoms is how schizophrenics first start off before becoming crazy or psychotic".
> 
> So basically I can be in the beginning stages before I lose it?
> 
> ...


Stop looking stuff online. You are fine. You are not becoming schizophrenic. Everyone on this forum has at one time thought they were becoming schizophrenic... or had brain damage... or a mini-stroke... or some other random, obscure illness. If you were becoming schizophrenic, you would not realize it. People who are depersonalized overanalyze everything (and worry about everything). I suffered all the same stuff and now I'm 100% better. It just takes time man. Good luck!


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Been there trust me. I think everyone goes through this stage or most people with DP. Get off the doudgey sites dude and stop Googling random stuff because you will scare yourself to death.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Ok well I was just researching on dopamine, and I came across this guy who said, "depersonalization or DP symptoms is how schizophrenics first start off before becoming crazy or psychotic".
> 
> So basically I can be in the beginning stages before I lose it?
> 
> ...


"*before becoming crazy*"

Gee, what an _eloquent_ writer this was. Such political correctness, tact, sensitivity&#8230;

Don't put much credit to sources that speak this way.

Now, as for dopamine and DP and schizophrenic&#8230;

Schizophrenic is a 'duel' dopamine disorder. The so called 'positive' symptoms (hallucinations) are caused by hypersensitivity to dopamine in part of the brain, and is treated with anti-psychotics (anti-dopamine). The 'negative' symptoms (anhedonia, social withdrawal,&#8230 are caused by not enough dopamine in other parts of the brain.

DP/DR probably involves dopamine. Dopamine is involved in perception. Further, many develop the problems after recreational drugs with 'stress' dopamine systems. etc&#8230;etc&#8230;etc&#8230;

To say DP is related to schizophrenia is like saying anorexia is the same as obesity - just because it involves food.

Don't worry, DP is what it is. Nix the anxiety and try to retrain/redevelop positive experiences in life.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Ok well I was just researching on dopamine, and I came across this guy who said, "depersonalization or DP symptoms is how schizophrenics first start off before becoming crazy or psychotic".
> 
> So basically I can be in the beginning stages before I lose it?
> 
> ...


Their writing style immediately makes me distrust the legitimacy of their claim.

Remember, people can be wrong about stuff and this is just one guy saying it. I've personally never heard of this before.


----------

